# Columbia Steer Flop



## Junkhunter (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm cleaning up a MW Columbia Twosome tandem. It has a case of what someone called "steer flop". It tends to want to turn to either direction a little too easily. I noticed it when it was in my rack, but figured it would go away. I've put a yardstick up against it and it looks straight to me. I've eyeballed the whole bike and don't see anything tweaked. It's going to a neighbor of mine that has a blind sister, but I really don't want to give it to her like this. I was thinking maybe it had something to do with the fact that i was riding it by myself and the balance was off some way. Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 14, 2016)

Did you check the bearings in the front hub and the headset?


----------

